# el que, la que, el cual, la cual



## Cracker Jack

Mi conocimiento sobre el uso correcto de las palabras el que, la que, el cual y la cual es poco turbio. Al menos, entiendo el uso de el que y la que. Ambas frases se usan con antecedentes y correponden con el género del antecedente.

También se usan detrás de preposiciones como con, a, por, de, etc. Abajo son frases que creo que enseña los usos de estas cosas:

1. El lugar en el que nació Gaudi es Reus.

2. La ciudad en la que se encuentra La Sagrada Familia es Barcelona.

Si no es correcto, corrígeme por favor. ¿Hay alguien también que me pueda proporcionar frases usando el cual y la cual?  Cualquier vínculo tambien ayudaría.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## juortgon

Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.

Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.


----------



## Galianne

Hola,

Mira, la verdad es que no me acuerdo de ninguna regla referente a esas palabras pero me parece que *el que * y *el cual * son intercambiables (en la mayoría de los casos). Lo mismo pasa *la que * y *la cual*.

Por ejemplo, se podría escribir:

La ciudad en la que se encuentra La Sagrada Familia es Barcelona.

*o*

La ciudad en la cual se encuentra la Sagrada Familia es Barcelona.

Aquí tienes un ejemplo con la cual:

Barcelona, ciudad en *la cual * se encuentra la Sagrada Familia, es el lugar más visitado de España. 

Bueno, espero que esta explicación te haya ayudado en algo y no confundido más.


----------



## juortgon

si.. eso se me olvidó.. son intercambiables. Eso.. eso ... eso


----------



## Cracker Jack

Galianne said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Mira, la verdad es que no me acuerdo de ninguna regla referente a esas palabras pero me parece que *el que *y *el cual *son intercambiables (en la mayoría de los casos). Lo mismo pasa *la que *y *la cual*.


 



			
				juortgon said:
			
		

> si.. eso se me olvidó.. son intercambiables. Eso.. eso ... eso


 
Hola Galiane y juortgon.  Gracias.  ¿Eso quiere decir que puedo usar el que y el cual intercambiablemente sin correr el riesgo de comitir un error gramáticamente?

Si es verdad, vuestras respuestas fueron gran ayudas. He pensando mucho en este tema sin saber la solución.  



			
				Galianne said:
			
		

> Barcelona, ciudad en *la cual *se encuentra la Sagrada Familia, es el lugar más visitado de España.


 
En cambio, Galiane, en tu ejemplo, ¿también quiere decir que la que y la cual son intercambiable?


----------



## Mei

Galianne said:
			
		

> Barcelona, ciudad en *la cual *se encuentra la Sagrada Familia, es el lugar más visitado de España.
> 
> Bueno, espero que esta explicación te haya ayudado en algo y no confundido más.


 
Que bueno, yo paso por delante de la Sagrada Familia cada día, lo cual me encanta porque cada vez ves algo distinto! jejeje

Mei


----------



## Mita

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *Galianne*
> _Barcelona, ciudad en *la cual *se encuentra la Sagrada Familia, es el lugar más visitado de España._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cambio, Galiane, en tu ejemplo, ¿también quiere decir que la que y la cual son intercambiables?
Click to expand...

Hola 

No soy Galiane , pero la respuesta es "sí": puedes decir "Barcelona, ciudad en la cual se encuentra..." o "Barcelona, ciudad en la que se encuentra..."

¡Saludos!


----------



## Galianne

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Galianne*
> _Barcelona, ciudad en *la cual *se encuentra la Sagrada Familia, es el lugar más visitado de España. _
> 
> 
> En cambio, Galiane, en tu ejemplo, ¿también quiere decir que la que y la cual son intercambiable?


 
Sí, eso creo, pero no soy experta en gramática española . Espera la confirmación de un experto en el tema . 
I'm just glad I was able to help.

Highlight >>> Forgive me for all the smileys. Feeling kind of silly today.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

juortgon said:
			
		

> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> 
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.


Desde mi punto de vista _las_ no está bien empleado en estas frases: 


> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las** que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.


No te sé decir qué principio gramatical se incumple, pero creo que tiene que ver con que _que _introduce una subordinada adjetiva que nominalizas con el artículo determinado pero con el antecedente inmediatamente precediéndolas... En cambio: 


> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las cuales *te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las cuales* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.


Sí me parecen correctas (aunque un tanto afectadas), pues _cuales _son aquí pronombres. ¿Algún gurú de la gramática puede confirmar lo que digo?


----------



## Mita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Desde mi punto de vista _las_ no está bien empleado en estas frases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> 
> 
> No te sé decir qué principio gramatical se incumple, pero creo que tiene que ver con que _que _introduce una subordinada adjetiva que nominalizas con el artículo determinado pero con el antecedente inmediatamente precediéndolas... En cambio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las cuales *te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las cuales* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sí me parecen correctas (aunque un tanto afectadas), pues _cuales _son aquí pronombres. ¿Algún gurú de la gramática puede confirmar lo que digo?
Click to expand...

No estoy de acuerdo contigo, Pedro. Yo creo que acá es lo mismo decir "las que" y "las cuales", y que ambas son correctas. No soy experta en gramática, así que mis argumentos van a tener que ser la misma RAE.  

Ésta es la primera definición de "que":


> *que**.*(Del lat. _quid_).*1.* pron. relat. Con esta sola forma conviene a los géneros masculino, femenino y neutro y a los números singular y plural. Con el artículo forma el relativo compuesto: _el que, la que, los que, las que, lo que,_ que a diferencia de la sola forma _que_, posee variación de género y número y puede construirse en concordancia con el antecedente.


Y ésta es la segunda definición de "cual":


> *cual**.*(Del lat. _qualis_).*2.* pron. relat. Forma con el artículo el pronombre relativo compuesto _el cual,_ _la cual,_ _los cuales,_ _las cuales,_ _lo cual,_ con variación de género y número, señalada por el artículo. _Esa era su opinión, de lo cual no disiento._ _Tuvo cuatro hijos, al más joven de los cuales he conocido yo._ U. menos c. adj. _A grandes voces llamó a Sancho el cual Sancho, oyéndose llamar, dejó a los pastores._


En ambos casos estamos hablando de pronombres relativos.

Y aquí hay un ejemplo donde se usa "las que" de la misma forma que en los ejemplos de Juortgon, que encontré en el sitio de la RAE:





> Además de registrar las entradas constituidas por una sola palabra (p. ej., *perla, aceite, susto), *el Diccionario recoge series de palabras que, combinadas de una determinada manera, expresan conceptos no interpretables mediante la simple adición de los significados de sus componentes *(de perlas, aceite virgen, no ganar para sustos). *Para localizar estas entradas, *a las que denominamos* _formas complejas, _dentro del Diccionario, recurrimos a las normas siguientes:


Página donde encontré esta cita (punto 3.3, primer párrafo)

Aunque, bueno, cualquiera se equivoca, y yo no soy la excepción.  ¿Seguimos esperando al gurú, mejor? 

Saludos,


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Mita said:
			
		

> Yo creo que acá es lo mismo decir "las que" y "las cuales", y que ambas son correctas.


 
_*Las que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda._
_*Las cuales* sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda. _ 

¿¡Allá es lo mismo!?



> Y aquí hay un ejemplo donde se usa "las que" de la misma forma que en los ejemplos de Juortgon, que encontré en el sitio de la RAE: Para localizar estas entradas, *a las que denominamos* _formas complejas, _dentro del Diccionario, recurrimos a las normas siguientes:


Este ejemplo no me parece el mismo. Me suena estupendamente bien.


----------



## Mita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> _*Las que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda._
> _*Las cuales* sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda. _
> 
> ¿¡Allá es lo mismo!?


Por supuesto que no, pero en el ejemplo de Juortgon sí, porque hay una oración previa...
Perdona lo terca, pero es que no me entra en el cráneo por qué piensas que está mal...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Mita said:
			
		

> Por supuesto que no, pero en el ejemplo de Juortgon sí, porque hay una oración previa...
> Perdona lo terca, pero es que no me entra en el cráneo por qué piensas que está mal...


Me suenan muy mal (no te puedes imaginara hasta qué punto), pero si a ti te suenan bien supongo que será cosa propia del español peninsular...


----------



## Mita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Me suenan muy mal (no te puedes imaginar hasta qué punto), pero si a ti te suenan bien supongo que será cosa propia del español peninsular...


No creo, porque ¡a mí también me suenan mal!  Pero eso no significa que sean incorrectas...


----------



## elroy

No soy hablante nativo, pero estoy de acuerdo con *los que* dicen que "las que" no está bien empleada en la frase que tenemos, o sea:



> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> 
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.


 
Según yo "las que" se usa para introducir una cláusula nominal, es decir, una cláusula que funciona como sustantivo en la frase.  Por ejemplo:

Las revistas que me gustan más son *las que* me manda mi tío desde Francia.
Las chicas que conocí ayer me encantaron, pero *las que* conocí hoy no.

Luego, cuando se trata de un adjetivo, se dice o bien "las cuales" o bien "que," dependiendo de si la cláusula es *necesaria* o no para expresar el significado intentado de la frase.

Volviendo al ejemplo original:

Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las cuales *te pueden ayudar.

Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las cuales* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.

Allá se trata de informaciones adicionales, o sea, se pueden decir las frases sin "las cuales te pueden ayudar" y "las cuales...inglés."  No se intenta restringirse a un grupo de oraciones, sino que simplemente se describen. 

Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *que* te pueden ayudar.

Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes *que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.

Allá se trata de informaciones esenciales para expresar el significado intentado.  No se puede quitar las partes a partir de "que" sin cambiar el significado, por *lo cual* tampoco se usa una coma.  Se trata de restringirse y de especificar de qué oraciones se trata. 

 Insisto que no soy nativo así que puede ser que me equivoque.  Eso es simplemente *lo que* yo entiendo por "las que" y "las cuales."  Si me equivoco me gustaría que me lo dijérais, *lo cual/lo que *me ayudaría a mí también. 

Se me ocurre otra cosa: Me parece que "lo que" se puede usar en una cláusula no-necesaria, pero solamente cuando se refiere a una idea, o sea, no a un objeto particular.  Por ejemplo, se puede decir

Mi padre me ha regalado un coche, *lo que* me gusta.
_(refiriéndose al que mi padre me haya regalado el coche)_

pero hay que decir 

Mi padre me ha regalado un coche, *el cual* _(o *que*)_ me gusta.
_(refiriéndose al coche)_


----------



## Mita

elroy said:
			
		

> Según yo "las que" se usa para introducir una cláusula nominal, es decir, una cláusula que funciona como sustantivo en la frase. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Las revistas que me gustan más son *las que* me manda mi tío desde Francia.
> Las chicas que conocí ayer me encantaron, pero *las que* conocí hoy no.
> 
> Luego, cuando se trata de un adjetivo, se dice o bien "las cuales" o bien "que," dependiendo de si la cláusula es *necesaria* o no para expresar el significado intentado de la frase.
> 
> Volviendo al ejemplo original:
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las cuales *te pueden ayudar.
> 
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las cuales* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> Allá se trata de informaciones adicionales, o sea, se pueden decir las frases sin "las cuales te pueden ayudar" y "las cuales...inglés." No se intenta restringirse a un grupo de oraciones, sino que simplemente se describen.
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *que* te pueden ayudar.
> 
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes *que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> Allá se trata de informaciones esenciales para expresar el significado intentado. No se puede quitar las partes a partir de "que" sin cambiar el significado, por *lo cual* tampoco se usa una coma. Se trata de restringirse y de especificar de qué oraciones se trata.
> 
> Insisto que no soy nativo así que puede ser que me equivoque. Eso es simplemente *lo que* yo entiendo por "las que" y "las cuales." Si me equivoco me gustaría que me lo dijérais, *lo cual/lo que *me ayudaría a mí también.
> 
> Se me ocurre otra cosa: Me parece que "lo que" se puede usar en una cláusula no-necesaria, pero solamente cuando se refiere a una idea, o sea, no a un objeto particular. Por ejemplo, se puede decir
> 
> Mi padre me ha regalado un coche, *lo que* me gusta.
> _(refiriéndose al que mi padre me haya regalado el coche)_
> 
> pero hay que decir
> 
> Mi padre me ha regalado un coche, *el cual* _(o *que*)_ me gusta.
> _(refiriéndose al coche)_


Te expresas muy bien Elías , pero sigo en desacuerdo.  ¿Por qué sí puedes decir "lo que" y no "el/la que"? Son estructuras del mismo tipo, "lo" es neutro, "el" es masculino" y "la" femenino. Es la única diferencia, pero se usan de la misma forma... 
¿Qué opinas de esta oración?:


> Además de registrar las entradas constituidas por una sola palabra (p. ej., *perla, aceite, susto), *el Diccionario recoge series de palabras que, combinadas de una determinada manera, expresan conceptos no interpretables mediante la simple adición de los significados de sus componentes *(de perlas, aceite virgen, no ganar para sustos). *Para localizar estas entradas, *a las que denominamos* _formas complejas, _dentro del Diccionario, recurrimos a las normas siguientes:


----------



## elroy

Mita said:
			
		

> Te expresas muy bien Elías , pero sigo en desacuerdo.  ¿Por qué sí puedes decir "lo que" y no "el/la que"? Son estructuras del mismo tipo, "lo" es neutro, "el" es masculino" y "la" femenino. Es la única diferencia, pero se usan de la misma forma...


 
Porque "lo que" se refiere a una idea, en cambio "el que" y "la que" a cosas específicas.



> ¿Qué opinas de esta oración?:


 
Creo que la presencia de una preposición tendrá algo que ver...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Elroy, tu explicación me gusta, creo que anda muy cerca de dar en la diana (si no ha dado ya). He estado consultando gramáticas y esto es lo que me he encontrado:

_Que _como pronombre relativo: Se emplea con antecedente de persona o de cosa. Es invariable en cuanto al género y al número. _Puede sustituirse por *el cual *__en las oraciones explicativas, pero no en las especificativas. _Por ejemplo:

Los estudiantes, que estaban lejos, no oían al profesor.

En este caso _'que estaban lejos'_ funciona como aposición: explica algo relativo a los alumnos. Las aposiciones se pueden eliminar y la oración principal sigue teniendo sentido. En este caso:

_Los estudiantes [, que estaban lejos,] no oían al profesor._

Como hemos dicho, en este caso, pueden sustituirse por; _el cual, la cual, los cuales o las cuales_, según corresponda:

_Los estudiantes, que estaban lejos, no oían al profesor._
_= Los estudiantes, los cuales estaban lejos, no oían al profesor._

En cambio no podríamos hacer esta sustitución en:

_Los estudiantes que estaban lejos no oían al profesor._

Por tratarse de una especificativa, es decir, <<aquéllos que estaban lejos, sólo aquéllos, no todos los estudiantes>>.

Todo esto respecto a las explicativas y especificativas, pero resulta que existe algo llamado _*substantivación de la subordinada relativa*_. Los artículos (y los demostrativos) substantivan toda la oración de relativo a la cual preceden, del mismo modo que a cualquier frase o palabra. *Recordemos que las oraciones de relativo son funcionalmente adjetivos*.

_No creo *al que me ha dado* la noticia. (= No creo *al portador* de la noticia)._

_Precisamente_ -dice Samuel Gili Gaya en su Curso superior de sintaxis española- _el español se distingue entre las lenguas modernas por la extensión que da a las substantivación con el artículo determinado, cuando otros idiomas tiene que emplear demostrativos, como el francés 'celui' y el italiano 'quello', sobre todo con antecedente callado._

Así, por ejemplo, un francés tenderá a decir:_ Aquellos que (ceux qui) nada saben todo lo creen saber. _En español basta con el artículo para conseguir el mismo efecto expresivo: _Los que nada saben todo lo creen saber._ De hecho, el empleo de '_aquellos_ _que'_ es enfático, porque no se percibe la necesidad del sentido local que nuestro demostrativo añade.

Dicho todo esto creo que nos hallamos en disposición de afrontar el estudio de las frases:



			
				Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar.


Creo que están mal por dos motivos:

La coma debería eliminarse pues no son una explicativa lo que introducen (de función apositiva) sino una especificativa.
El artículo debe eliminarse pues precede a una frase que se está empleando como complemento (adjetivo).
_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* que* *te pueden ayudar*._
_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *útiles.*_

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* las que* *te pueden ayudar*. _
_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *utilidad. *_

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *de utilidad. *
__Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* de las que* *te pueden ayudar*. _

En una oración de predicado nominal empleamos un substantivo como atributo; En este caso podemos hacer lo mismo: 

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *que son *las que te pueden ayudar. _

También podemos hacer que la subordinada relativa sustantivada funcione realmente como aposición (explicativa):

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones*, las que* *te pueden ayudar, *sólo para ti. _

O incluso:

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones*, (las que* *te pueden ayudar).*_

Quede claro, por tanto, que _el cual, la cual, los cuales o las cuales _*sustituyen a que (no a 'el que', 'la que', 'los que' o 'las que')*_ en las oraciones explicativas, pero no en las especificativas._

No obstante, afirman las gramáticas que suele emplearse _el cual_ por _el que_ detrás de las preposiciones monosilábicas _por, sin, tras, _y que en cambio es poco frecuente las sustitución en las especificativas con las demás proposiciones de una sílaba y que *si el pronombre relativo que desempeña, dentro de su proposición adjetiva, una función de complemento indirecto o complemento con preposición, esta función va expresada por medio de la anteposición al que de la preposición correspondiente*.


----------



## Galianne

> No soy hablante nativo, pero estoy de acuerdo con *los que* dicen que "las que" no está bien empleada en la frase que tenemos, o sea:
> Quote:
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> 
> Según yo "las que" se usa para introducir una cláusula nominal, es decir, una cláusula que funciona como sustantivo en la frase. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Las revistas que me gustan más son *las que* me manda mi tío desde Francia.
> Las chicas que conocí ayer me encantaron, pero *las que* conocí hoy no.
> Luego, cuando se trata de un adjetivo, se dice o bien "las cuales" o bien "que," dependiendo de si la cláusula es *necesaria* o no para expresar el significado intentado de la frase.
> Volviendo al ejemplo original:
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las cuales *te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las cuales* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> Allá se trata de informaciones adicionales, o sea, se pueden decir las frases sin "las cuales te pueden ayudar" y "las cuales...inglés." No se intenta restringirse a un grupo de oraciones, sino que simplemente se describen.
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes *que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> Allá se trata de informaciones esenciales para expresar el significado intentado. No se puede quitar las partes a partir de "que" sin cambiar el significado, por *lo cual* tampoco se usa una coma. Se trata de restringirse y de especificar de qué oraciones se trata.
> Insisto que no soy nativo así que puede ser que me equivoque. Eso es simplemente *lo que* yo entiendo por "las que" y "las cuales." Si me equivoco me gustaría que me lo dijérais, *lo cual/lo que *me ayudaría a mí también.
> Se me ocurre otra cosa: Me parece que "lo que" se puede usar en una cláusula no-necesaria, pero solamente cuando se refiere a una idea, o sea, no a un objeto particular. Por ejemplo, se puede decir
> Mi padre me ha regalado un coche, *lo que* me gusta.
> _(refiriéndose al que mi padre me haya regalado el coche)_
> pero hay que decir
> Mi padre me ha regalado un coche, *el cual* _(o *que*)_ me gusta.
> _(refiriéndose al coche)_


Wow, Elroy, no puedo creer que no seas nativo. Me hiciste recordar a mi profesora de la secundaria. Creo que fue la mejor profesora de Español que tuve en todos los años que estudié en mi país.

De vuelta al controversial tema de las oraciones originales. 



> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.


Here's what I think:
No es necesario utilizar *las* en las oraciones. Creo que con decir _...oraciones *que* te pueden ayudar... _es suficiente.
Si se escribiera _...oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar..._ o aún con los más recientes ejemplos de _...oraciones, *las cuales* te pueden ayudar..._ me suena como que la idea está incompleta: "...oraciones, *las cuales/ las que* te pueden ayudar... *a*?"
See what I mean? So, anyone want to back me up here ?
Algo más: 


> _Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *de utilidad. *
> Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* de las que* *te pueden ayudar*.
> _


 
Entiendo lo que quieres decir con los ejemplos pero la segunda oración no tiene mucho sentido (al menos para mí).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

De vuelta al controversial tema de las oraciones originales. 


Here's what I think:
No es necesario utilizar *las* en las oraciones. Creo que con decir _...oraciones *que* te pueden ayudar... _es suficiente.

*Sigo manteniendo, y lo he razonado bien a fondo, que las subordinadas adjetivas sustantivadas (las preceden: la, las, el o los) funcionalmente son como sustantivos, y que las no sustantivadas son funcionalmente adjetivos. *

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* que* *te pueden ayudar*.  _
_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *útiles.  *_

*Si queremos calificar a "otras oraciones" no podemos hacerlo mediante un sustantivo a no ser que lo hagamos mediante aposición:*

*Juan Carlos I rey...*

*o con un predicado nominal:*

*Juan Carlos I es rey...*

*Así pues, no es cuestión de que sea suficiente, es que el ar´ticulo 'las' en:*


_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* las que* *te pueden ayudar*. _

*Es gramaticalmente incorrecto, como también análogamente lo es:*

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *utilidad. *_

Si se escribiera _...oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar..._ o aún con los más recientes ejemplos de _...oraciones, *las cuales* te pueden ayudar..._ me suena como que la idea está incompleta: "...oraciones, *las cuales/ las que* te pueden ayudar... *a*?"
See what I mean? So, anyone want to back me up here ?

*Totalmente de acuerdo, se muestra como una explicativa que no explica mucho...*

_



Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones *de utilidad. *
Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* de las que* *te pueden ayudar*. 

Click to expand...

 _
Entiendo lo que quieres decir con los ejemplos pero la segunda oración no tiene mucho sentido (al menos para mí).

*De acuerdo también. Es una frase didáctica. (Es gramaticalmente correcta y su sentido es: )*

_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones de *ésas de *las que te pueden ayudar. _
_Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones* del tipo *de las que te pueden ayudar._

Saludines ;-)


----------



## sergio11

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> _*Las que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda._
> _*Las cuales* sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda. _
> 
> ¿¡Allá es lo mismo!?


¡Claro que no es lo mismo! Y no es lo mismo porque ahí el "que" no es un pronombre relativo sino una conjunción. Solamente cuando el "que" es un pronombre relativo es sinónimo de "cual". Este ejemplo es completamente distinto al que se había dado al principio. Este "que" y el otro "que" son dos palabras distintas, que no tienen nada que ver una con la otra, pese a que se escriben igual y se pronuncian igual. 

"que" y "cual" son sinónimos y son intercambiables cuando son pronombres relativos (relative pronouns). No son iguales cuando el "que" es una conjunción, y tampoco cuando es un adverbio pronominal de exclamación.

Justamente ésa es una de las pruebas que se hace para saber si el "que" es un pronombre relativo o no.  Si es intercambiable con "el cual" (o "la cual" o "lo cual" o sus plurales), es un pronombre relativo. De otra manera no lo es.

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¡Claro que no es lo mismo! Y no es lo mismo porque ahí el "que" no es un pronombre relativo sino una conjunción. Solamente cuando el "que" es un pronombre relativo es sinónimo de "cual". Este ejemplo es completamente distinto al que se había dado al principio. Este "que" y el otro "que" son dos palabras distintas, que no tienen nada que ver una con la otra, pese a que se escriben igual y se pronuncian igual.
> 
> "que" y "cual" son sinónimos y son intercambiables cuando son pronombres relativos (relative pronouns). No son iguales cuando el "que" es una conjunción, y tampoco cuando es un adverbio pronominal de exclamación.
> 
> Justamente ésa es una de las pruebas que se hace para saber si el "que" es un pronombre relativo o no. Si es intercambiable con "el cual" (o "la cual" o "lo cual" o sus plurales), es un pronombre relativo. De otra manera no lo es.
> 
> Saludos


Que, como conjunción, introduce subordinadas sustantivas y "que sean rubias" es subordinada adjetiva. Lo que pasa es que está sustantivada (tiene un artículo delante) así que "Las que sean rubias" es sujeto de la principal. Por eso no funciona la regla de "si te suena mal cuando sustituyes _que _por _el cual (o la cual, etc...)_ es que es una conjunción". Puedes verlo así: _*Las que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda_, viene a equivaler a: _*Aquellas que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda. _Ahí ya se ve más claramente que _"que"_ es un pronombre relativo. Por tanto, siento contradecirte sergio11, pero el _*que *_de '_Las *que *sean rubias' _es un pronombre no una conjunción.


----------



## sergio11

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Que, como conjunción, introduce subordinadas sustantivas y "que sean rubias" es subordinada adjetiva. Lo que pasa es que está sustantivada (tiene un artículo delante) así que "Las que sean rubias" es sujeto de la principal. Por eso no funciona la regla de "si te suena mal cuando sustituyes _que _por _el cual (o la cual, etc...)_ es que es una conjunción". Puedes verlo así: _*Las que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda_, viene a equivaler a: _*Aquellas que *sean rubias que se coloquen a mi izquierda. _Ahí ya se ve más claramente que _"que"_ es un pronombre relativo. Por tanto, siento contradecirte sergio11, pero el _*que *_de '_Las *que *sean rubias' _es un pronombre no una conjunción.


 Creo que tienes razón, Pedro; el error es el mío.


----------



## Mita

Hola Pedro 


			
				Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *juortgon*
> _Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar._
> 
> _Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés._
> 
> 
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista _las_ no está bien empleado en estas frases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las que* te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las que* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No te sé decir qué principio gramatical se incumple, pero creo que tiene que ver con que _que _introduce una subordinada adjetiva que nominalizas con el artículo determinado pero con el antecedente inmediatamente precediéndolas... En cambio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, todo *lo que* has esctito, está bien. yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, *las cuales *te pueden ayudar.
> Este foro escribe oraciones muy interesantes, *las cuales* me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sí me parecen correctas (aunque un tanto afectadas), pues _cuales _son aquí pronombres. ¿Algún gurú de la gramática puede confirmar lo que digo?
Click to expand...

Tenías toda la razón, esas oraciones eran incorrectas. Mil disculpas.  
Acá te dejo lo que me dijeron en la consulta que hice en la RAE:


> Hay dos alternativas válidas para los casos que usted plantea:
> 
> 1. El uso del relativo QUE:
> _Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, que te pueden ayudar. _
> _En este foro escriben oraciones muy interesantes, que me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés. _
> 
> 2. El uso del relativo compuesto _el cual, la cual, lo cual, los cuales, las cuales:_
> _Yo te puedo escribir otras oraciones, las cuales te pueden ayudar. _
> _En este foro escriben oraciones muy interesantes, las cuales me han podido ayudar mucho en el mejoramiento de mi inglés. _
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Mita said:
			
		

> Hola Pedro
> 
> Tenías toda la razón, esas oraciones eran incorrectas. Mil disculpas.
> Acá te dejo lo que me dijeron en la consulta que hice en la RAE:
> 
> Saludos


Pues no hace falta que te disculpes: Aquí estamos para dar nuestro punto de vista sobre los asuntos que se proponen. Es a consecuencia de discutirlos que se hace interesante publicar y posible llegar a una conclusión. 

Un saludo Mita, y gracias por trasladar la pregunta a la RAE.


----------



## Mita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Pues no hace falta que te disculpes: Aquí estamos para dar nuestro punto de vista sobre los asuntos que se proponen. Es a consecuencia de discutirlos que se hace interesante publicar y posible llegar a una conclusión.
> 
> Un saludo Mita, y gracias por trasladar la pregunta a la RAE.


De los errores se aprende...  

Un saludo para ti también,


----------



## Laura Maria

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Desde mi punto de vista _las_ no está bien empleado en estas frases:
> 
> No te sé decir qué principio gramatical se incumple, pero creo que tiene que ver con que _que _introduce una subordinada adjetiva que nominalizas con el artículo determinado pero con el antecedente inmediatamente precediéndolas... En cambio:
> 
> Sí me parecen correctas (aunque un tanto afectadas), pues _cuales _son aquí pronombres. ¿Algún gurú de la gramática puede confirmar lo que digo?


 
Interesante lo que dices, Pedro Calvo. Estoy de acuerdo, pero no tengo cómo explicar lo que siento. Estoy corrigiendo una tesis en la cual la autora utiliza mal "la que" (las que, los que, el que) muchas veces....o por lo menos me parece que está mal. ¿Será que este uso que nos suena mal se trata de un chilenismo?


----------



## mhp

Laura Maria said:


> Interesante lo que dices, Pedro Calvo. Estoy de acuerdo, pero no tengo cómo explicar lo que siento. Estoy corrigiendo una tesis en la cual la autora utiliza mal "la que" (las que, los que, el que) muchas veces....o por lo menos me parece que está mal. ¿Será que este uso que nos suena mal se trata de un chilenismo?



Can you give an example of what you think is an incorrect use?


----------



## Laura Maria

"el traductor traducirá según su visión del mundo, la que podría ser muy diferente..."


----------



## mhp

Sí, tienes toda la razón. Cuando el pronombre relativo no lleva preposición, se construye siempre sin artículo, tanto en oraciones explicativas como especificativas.


----------



## Laura Maria

¡Gracias! Así comprendo un poco más.  ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## mhp

I'm not sure if this is of interest to you, but if you want to know everything about _que _(but were afraid to ask ) you can read this article in the DPD. However, you should be aware that the text is somewhat terse and not everyone agrees with some of the "rules" handed down by the RAE.


----------



## Laura Maria

Tienes razón que es denso, pero vale la pena.  Estoy comenzando a utilizar el DPD y me parece muy útil para uno como profesor.  ¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------

